

Boston University tries to take a bite out of Apple over LED patent - decklin
http://www.universalhub.com/2013/boston-university-tries-take-bite-out-apple

======
Jeremy1026
If I were in high school BU's litigious new leaf would certainly make me want
to go there. /s

